# Compatible plants for a clown loach



## nsean (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello;

I would like to know what some compatible plants in an aquarium with Clown Loaches. I have read that they like to ear many plants, and dig. The tank in question will be low tech.

Thanks!
Sean


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Got 5 mid growth (2-3" range) clowns in two of my tanks (taking care of snails) and not too much trouble. Baby tears are a no go the root system is to short. Another one was micro swords so any real small plants came loose taking root but after established I'm happy with it.
Feeding two tablets AM and PM of Omega One Veggie Rounds and since I started that next no problems at all. I've filled out my User Tank link and it lists what plants I keep.


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't keep clowns as I have no room for a big enough tank but I do keep other botine species. Most of what I read on the LOL forum suggests java fern and anubias. Check out this link.
http://www.loaches.com/species-index/clown-loach-chromobotia-macracanthus


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

I have 3 Clown Loachs in my 110g tank and with Baby Tears and Glosso 
I have not seen them tear it up.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

inkslinger said:


> I have 3 Clown Loachs in my 110g tank and with Baby Tears and Glosso
> I have not seen them tear it up.


Mine don't tear it up they just plow through it 'shoveling' veggie tabs and shrimp pellets around the tank and push it out of the gravel. The only plant I've actually seen them chew on was Alternanthera reineckii and they have left that alone after first defoliating the new stems. Its growing back but they did shred it.


----------



## newshound (May 9, 2005)

I have two around 7" (and smaller ones) and they tear up the java fern.
They will tear things apart once they grow.
Ppl eventually give up on plants once the clowns get large.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanx for the heads up. Gotta ton of java so maybe a new Ramshorn control method will end up in my future._*

*_*I like the clowns but I'm not givin up my weed man!*


----------



## nsean (Apr 11, 2009)

Okay, so they only seem to be really problematic when they get to large sizes, that shouldn't be a problem then. I should have several years of plant and loach filled enjoyment! By the time they get big I will hopefully have a much larger tank for them to grow into! :icon_wink


----------



## Superedwin (Jan 19, 2009)

I think a good plant that would work would be some kind of amazon sword... just to let you know they can get really big, but are tough plants and some mosses might work.


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

My clowns decimated my 55g planted tank while they were growing up from juvies till about 2-3". Hygro P, Hygro D, rotala rotun, all destroyed.
They're around 4-5" now and I'm about to tempt faith once again and relocate them into my new 125g planted tank.
My strategy this time is to fill the tank with as many plant species as possible, let them thrive really well, and then let the clowns loose.
What survive down the road, only time will tell.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

bigpow said:


> My clowns decimated my 55g planted tank while they were growing up from juvies till about 2-3". Hygro P, Hygro D, rotala rotun, all destroyed.
> They're around 4-5" now and I'm about to tempt faith once again and relocate them into my new 125g planted tank.
> My strategy this time is to fill the tank with as many plant species as possible, let them thrive really well, and then let the clowns loose.
> What survive down the road, only time will tell.


Very Very Brave or ???

OUCH! my wife just slapped me in the back of the head when she saw my post.


----------



## idontknow (May 9, 2008)

From what I have read anubias seem to be the only clown loach proof plant. They are very hardy plants. I currently keep 2 clown loaches in a tank with crypts anubias and sword plants. The clowns are only about 3 inches long. The problem with stem plants I found from my own experience when they try to swim through they uproot or break the stems. The swords (if kept trimmed along the base) gives them plenty of room to swim along the bottom without disturbing Anything and the plants still nicely fill the tank. The other complaint about the clowns is the eating of plants. I personally haven't had this problem.


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

LOL, ur wife is a wise one.

I admit I'm just being ignorant, but I'm willing take a chance.
I bought the 125G for them anyway, it's up to them whether they want to have plants or not. 





wkndracer said:


> Very Very Brave or ???
> 
> OUCH! my wife just slapped me in the back of the head when she saw my post.


----------

